# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  قلت لكرنقو مازحاً

## ود البقعة

*يا كرنقو نحن عارفنك عندك رجل ما شاء الله طرشة بس

اها وصيتي ليك تعذب لينا المعز ده بي كم صاروخ
 رد ضاحكاً وقال الله يلمني فيهو بس

اما ايها ب زغبير قلت ليه الهلالاب ديل زعلانين عشان جيتنا 

قال لي خليني انا ديل عاوزين يموتوا من المغص بسبب ضفر


صدقوني وجدناهم بحبوا المريخ اكثر مننا 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منتظرنهم بادائهم في الميدان
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ننتظر ونشوف يا كرنقو .....
بس ما يبقي كلام احتفالات ساكت ونفخ هنابيك 
ولعة :
اضرب بالتقيل 

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*قبل   أيهاب  مايسجل  ب10  أيام   أستضافه   المذيع  عثمان  حسن   مكي  في   برنامج  المجال   الرياضي    فساله   المريخ  عمل  معاك   أقرار  وللحظ  ماسجلوك   وسجلو  اللاعبين   الوطنين  كلهم   واذا   الهلال   تقدم   لتسجيلك  مارايك    رد  أيهاب   قايلا   المريخ   او   الاعتزال
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 13 (4 من الأعضاء و 9 زائر)
jafaros, أبو أحمد, osono, عاطف ارباب
:1 (43):    :1 (43):
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان بالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــعمل 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

قبل   أيهاب  مايسجل  ب10  أيام   أستضافه   المذيع  عثمان  حسن   مكي  في   برنامج  المجال   الرياضي    فساله   المريخ  عمل  معاك   أقرار  وللحظ  ماسجلوك   وسجلو  اللاعبين   الوطنين  كلهم   واذا   الهلال   تقدم   لتسجيلك  مارايك    رد  أيهاب   قايلا   المريخ   او   الاعتزال




زول عاقل . . .  مالو و مال التسجيل بالدين و دفع بعدين
*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*نتممنى  لهم التوفيق مع الزعيييييييييييييييم لعل يا ود البقعه حبهم للزعيييييم دافع للنجاح
*

----------


## samawal

*ربنا يعينهم فالمهمة كبيرة وعظيمة

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

قبل أيهاب مايسجل ب10 أيام أستضافه المذيع عثمان حسن مكي في برنامج المجال الرياضي فساله المريخ عمل معاك أقرار وللحظ ماسجلوك وسجلو اللاعبين الوطنين كلهم واذا الهلال تقدم لتسجيلك مارايك رد أيهاب قايلا المريخ او الاعتزال



ايهاب زغبير كان فاكهة الحفل اضحك الجميع بقفشاته 
قلنا له تعال نصورك بالقرب من صورة العجب 
قال يا جماعة الحكاية دي صعبة العجب ده لو شاف الصورة دي بقول عاوز حقي فضحك الجميع
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بختكم يا دفعه انت وناس دوحة العرب
هسى لو كنتو كلمتونا من بدرى شويه كنا نكون معاكم
الدوحه من ابوظبى تكله
جنس خيانات !!!!
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يوفق الجميع لخدمة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

بختكم يا دفعه انت وناس دوحة العرب
هسى لو كنتو كلمتونا من بدرى شويه كنا نكون معاكم
الدوحه من ابوظبى تكله
جنس خيانات !!!!



والله يا ضميرك في زحمة الاحتفال جيت على بالي وقلت لنفسي اخونا حسين كان من المفترض يكون معانا والامارات قريبة يعني على قولة المصريين فردة كعب وتكون جوه المركب لكن معليش يا حبيب الجايات اكتر من الرايحات والمرة الجاية اعملوهو انتوا ونحن بنجيكم


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بشريات كويسة جداً
أتمنى أن نرى الفعل على الملعب ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*نسأل الله عز وجل أن يوفقهم ...
*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*اجمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ما اضحكنى فى الحفل عندما طلب منى زغبير ان اصوره بالقرب من صورة الملك فيصل فقال له مصعب عمر مازحا اتصور جنب الخال ده عشان تتبرك شوية فرد عليه زغبير والله نصل السودان اقول للخال نجم الدين قال لي صورنى جنب الراجل المخرف ده فضحك نجم الدين وقال ليهو الواحد مايهظر معاك ولا شنو كلو ولا الخال ده
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*الجميل انو نجم دين ماعندو دخل بين زغبير ومصعب بس زغبير عاوز يشركب نجم الدين مع العجب
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*يا ود البقعه البحبو المريخ اكتر مننا ديل ناسنا يالحبيب
ديل الفيهم ثمره ومرجى منهم 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

يا ود البقعه البحبو المريخ اكتر مننا ديل ناسنا يالحبيب
ديل الفيهم ثمره ومرجى منهم 




اخونا العريس كشه الف مليون تريليون مبروك  وبيت مال وعيال
شنو يعني الخبر الحلو ده الا نشوفوا عند الجماعة بهناك


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اخونا العريس كشه الف مليون تريليون مبروك  وبيت مال وعيال
شنو يعني الخبر الحلو ده الا نشوفوا عند الجماعة بهناك





ههههههههه غير النظارة انت فعلا ماسورة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يدينا ويديهم الصحة والعافية ونشوف الموسم الجديد ده مريخ نار منقد في كل الخطوط بره وجوه
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كلام جميل وي كرنقو عليك بالمعز ان شاء الله وي زغبير عفيت منك والله
                        	*

----------

